# ShoW your RhOMS!!!!!!!!!!!



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

my 14" peru black MOSTER!!!!!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's a great idea for a thread, which is why someone already thought of it









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=23393


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

got this rhom from the gb!! thanks james...

sorry.. im new at taking pics of my fish.. kinda blurry but here's a sample of it


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It's a great idea for a thread, which is why someone already thought of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt know it was illegal to post this . obvioulsy i didnt see that post and was thinking of getting updated pics anyway :nod: .. thanks for nothing wise ass


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> didnt know it was illegal to post this


:laugh:


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

fury said:


> > didnt know it was illegal to post this
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> [snapback]1181494[/snapback]​


nice looking fish


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Very nice andrew...!!! Also Very nice Monster, Pfreak! Twitch has been spamming all over recently...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well here is a picture of the one i used to have until fedex killed the sonofabitch.he was an 11 inch vinny.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> well here is a picture of the one i used to have until fedex killed the sonofabitch.he was an 11 inch vinny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot rhom :nod:


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

mine


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

petey the piranha


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> petey the piranha
> [snapback]1181999[/snapback]​


PK, how big is that rhom?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thesse first three are wheni first got my RHOM

























this is a more recent pic, you can kind of see the pimple scar.. i need to take some more pics soon


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> thesse first three are wheni first got my RHOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking fish


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> thesse first three are wheni first got my RHOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No affence, but ur rhom looks anerexic...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are my rhoms........

View attachment 75498

View attachment 75499


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

heres mine

gasman


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is Fluffy... 7.5 inches

View attachment 75542


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

3xtacie said:


> No affence, but ur rhom looks anerexic...
> [snapback]1182341[/snapback]​


none taken, hes a light eater.. like i said the first three where from when i first got it and i have no idea what feeding it recieved or how long ago it had been imported or pretty much any info other then it was wild caught and i think its from venezuala.. it eats mostly raw shrimp, but ive also feed it minnows and it ate half a small yellow perch i caught in my friends lake.. it really only eats small meals at a time about every other day, i try to fed it more but it doesnt eat..


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

gasman said:


> heres mine
> 
> gasman
> [snapback]1182810[/snapback]​


hot pics.


----------



## keniisi (Nov 30, 2004)

my past rhom
View attachment 75574

View attachment 75575


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

My rhom and sanchezi


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Here are my rhoms........
> 
> View attachment 75498
> 
> ...


hey! my fish twin haha


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi

This is my 14-15" Peru Rhom.
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Leopoldiman said:


> :rasp:
> [snapback]1184337[/snapback]​


beutiful


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

Heres my Rhom


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Meet Ruby.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> Meet Ruby.
> [snapback]1184500[/snapback]​


i don't know how to have the picture showing but you can click on the attachments to see him.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> Whall Banner said:
> 
> 
> > Meet Ruby.
> ...



View attachment 75651

View attachment 75652


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> Whall Banner said:
> 
> 
> > Whall Banner said:
> ...


cool pic


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Say hi to Rommie the Rhom. 
View attachment 75655


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Henry


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

my 10" Rhom
View attachment 75818


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

my rhom


----------



## darkemotion562 (Sep 13, 2005)

beautiful rhoms/ thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi


----------



## i said no (Jul 30, 2005)

Mine-


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

some sick rhoms!!!!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

heh im proud of my rhom so i'll post here aswell


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> heh im proud of my rhom so i'll post here aswell


very pretty


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

spiderman2099uk said:


> heh im proud of my rhom so i'll post here aswell


wow what kind of rhom is that? never seen a goldish underbelly or is it the gravel?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

This a pic of my friends new Diamond. He isn't a member on this site as he doesn't have access to to a computer.

He's asked me to show he's fish so here he is.

BTW he's 7". look at the length of the tail and fins.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Heres some pics of my rhom hes 11"


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

WHall Banner, friends got a hot rhom


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

piranhafreak007 said:


> WHall Banner, friends got a hot rhom


Thanks 007, I'll make sure he gets your message.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

9-10 inch Peru, aka:Steve


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Soldat said:


> 9-10 inch Peru, aka:Steve


very nice rhom bud, that sh#t looks like a diamond! anyways, hot fish









i actually just got a Aquaclear 901 powerhead for my monster and he wont stop swimming towards it! do rhoms like it alot?? is this a sufficient enough powerhead for a 14" rhom in a 125??
thanks guys


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

My black serrasalmus rhombeus from perù of 16"......


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lol mine in the grass


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Say, nice to meet you.
View attachment 82775


----------

